# AFX Watson F1



## cwbam

afx watson f1 RARE

Does anybody have any details on this car?
is it a Faller? German

http://www.ebay.com/itm/afx-watson-f1-RARE-/300631468166?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item45ff082886

thank you


----------



## Pomfish

Yeah, European version of Marlboro, never worth the $675, Guy is living in the dot-com coke binge alternate reality zone!


----------



## sjracer

I don't know all the info but I believe it was a set car along with the bata din. If you notice it is a Super G Plus , the first run with orange gears and magnets not the Tomy version. It is considered extremely rare and desirable and I've seen some with all the stickers sell for more. I'd love to have one but would never pay that price.


----------



## kiwidave

I know a collector that paid close on $1000 for a really nice example!


----------



## pshoe64

Here's a closer shot of one. I can't remember where I got this from but I have for it reference...not that I'll ever likely own one, but I may create my own for the shelf. My kids are going to have a heck of a time figuring out if what I have is original or reproduction for my own enjoyment. Maybe I better start documenting that a little better now while my brain still functions somewhat normally:freak:

-Paul


----------



## racindad

cwbam said:


> afx watson f1 RARE
> 
> Does anybody have any details on this car?
> is it a Faller? German
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/afx-watson-f1-RARE-/300631468166?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item45ff082886
> 
> thank you


The one with the orange gears/magnets (Aurora's original Super G-Plus chassis) pictured in the auction was a Japanese-market release from Tomy. It's a rarity 1 in Bob Beers' book with the normal G-Plus chassis, which was a European release and set-only car elsewhere.

If you think $500 is a lot, how about close to $1,400?!? http://zanzaman.blogspot.com/2008/07/1380-afx-watson-1-flourescent-red-item.html


----------



## Xence

This is mine ... never seen a track & never will ... I've taken it out of that box once. I doubt I'll ever take it out again. I LOVE this car though, one of my crown jewels of my collection.

Hope you guys enjoy looking at it as much as I do.

That guy that cwbam posted the auction for was trying to get $675 for that car originally but no one bid which was too bad. Really a beautiful car. The orange rear wing confuses me though, I've never seen that like that before but that does look factory made. There are probably variations I'm sure.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## tomhocars

racindad said:


> The one with the orange gears/magnets (Aurora's original Super G-Plus chassis) pictured in the auction was a Japanese-market release from Tomy. It's a rarity 1 in Bob Beers' book with the normal G-Plus chassis, which was a European release and set-only car elsewhere.
> 
> If you think $500 is a lot, how about close to $1,400?!? http://zanzaman.blogspot.com/2008/07/1380-afx-watson-1-flourescent-red-item.html



The Watson car in Bob Beers book was mine.I actually got it from a collector in Germany.I remember I traded a Cox Chaparral 2D NIB. Tom Stumpf


----------



## Xence

Hey tom, 

Maybe you would know, that car had an Orange rear wing, have you ever seen that like that before?

Just wondering.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## plymouth71

I repaired one for a friend. replaced a broken wing...










I believe he was considering replacement stickers although I personally probably wouldn't touch the originals.


----------



## ParkRNDL

hey I was surfing slot sites looking for something else (more info on Sears Super Traction cars, if anyone cares) and I happened to come across this site:

http://daveshobby.net/Aurora_AFX.php

Scroll down past the first few rows of pics of displays, and there are pics of individual cars in jewel boxes. A little more than halfway down is a Watson F1, between a Euro AFX BMW and a Euro AFX Monza. Click the pic and it gets bigger. Just another reference pic if anyone is interested...

--rick


----------



## plymouth71

Funny thing, I also repaired a BMW for him... amoung some other cars...


----------



## pshoe64

Love those Candy Tyrell cars. I'm not sure why I did this years ago, but I kept all of my Aurora G+ F1 cars EXCEPT the Candy Tyrell and the blue and white 6-wheel Elf. Kept the Watson and the Faller/AMS cars though. Sometimes I wonder what I was thinking back then and why did I get rid of any of them????

-Paul


----------



## swivel

Wondering if anyone has the rear wing for the AFX Williams Bata Din (mines just missing the rear wing). Would love a Watson to have the pair LOL


----------



## Xence

Wish I did man. I've actually had the fortune to lay claim to a couple other rare a/fx cars, the bata din being one of them still in that japanese box. I was doing a bit of scouring on the web awhile back & came across a site out of holland & a guy there had I wanna say around 43-47 of the japanese boxed cars like the one I had posted ages ago in this thread. He had the whole collection. I have a few but his collection was amazing. I think it was aurora-afx.nl ??? something like that. I can't get there right now. I'll have to find the link when I get home, the guy has an amazing site as well. 

Good luck in your search swivel.

FOUND THE SITE! 

http://www.afx-aurora.com/

This site is absolutely amazing. I'm not sure who this guy is but as I said it's an excellent site & the guy has just an absolute TON of amazing cars! Hope this helps


----------



## sjracer

I'd love to have the Bata Din minus the rear wing. I would just use the rear wing off of a Saudia Williams and paint it blue. I know it wouldn't be 100 % original but it would do until I could find something better.


----------



## tomhocars

The car was originally sold by Faller. When I got it from Germany is was extremely rare It still is.You see them more often now but still hard to find.When slots were at their highest about 10 years ago,i knew a dozen crazy guys that would have paid $1000 for it.Today's market would be more like$500.


----------



## swivel

sjracer said:


> I'd love to have the Bata Din minus the rear wing. I would just use the rear wing off of a Saudia Williams and paint it blue. I know it wouldn't be 100 % original but it would do until I could find something better.


Yeah thought of finding another wing and painting it, NZ isn't the best for finding the odd ball thing. I'm happy as to get it in great shape (no damage to the body and original stickers (could have been a 9 if it had the wing)) and it cost me $10.50 nz (including the GX1250 set LOL).


----------



## swivel

sjracer said:


> I'd love to have the Bata Din minus the rear wing. I would just use the rear wing off of a Saudia Williams and paint it blue. I know it wouldn't be 100 % original but it would do until I could find something better.


Found a guy in NZ that has a broken Saudia Williams which he's sending to me.

Some times things just happen for the best.


----------



## plymouth71

I just sold a stripped Saudia Williams to Rich. Hope he does something cool with it... I used to to repair mine which was missing a front wing...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Gottem today 71!!!

Closest reference pics I could find...




















Looks like Im missing some paper decals.

Who drove this car? And the Watson?


----------



## asennafan

Saudi Williams modeled after Alan Jones' Williams FW07, he was the 1980 World Champ hence the #1.
Watson McLaren is John Watsons McLaren M29, he was never World Champ but very popular with the Brits.


----------



## RiderZ

Hmmm!!!


----------

